
Rack Middleware for SEO, fun and profit - tmeasday
http://bindle.me/blog/index.php/304/rack-middleware-for-seo-fun-and-profit
======
jcoder
Please, please, please be careful with continuous scrolling! Off-topic---but
the blog article prompted me to check out bindle.me itself. I was pretty
curious about all that content in the footer, but every time I got to the
bottom, there was another pageful!

